# I DID IT!!!! Personal Gloat not to do with pens



## Johnathan (Apr 2, 2006)

After a lot of hard work, exercise, eating right, and too much money spent on a personal trainer, I went on the scale this morning and finally have hit the 100 pounds lost mark. So, I guess I'm looking less like an opera singer and more like a penturner! Sorry to waist your time, I am just really excited![8D]

BEFORE







AFTER


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice!  Losing weight is very difficult to do!  Congrats!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!! I know I could stand to do that myself. How long did it take?


----------



## btboone (Apr 2, 2006)

Great job Johnathan.


----------



## micah (Apr 2, 2006)

Johnathan
That is AWESOME! Congradulations!

Micah


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 2, 2006)

Way to go, Johnathan! Good for you!


----------



## woodwish (Apr 2, 2006)

Great job Jonathan, that's impressive.  I worked and worked to lose two pounds, celebrated with beer and pizza, now I am up three pounds.  [xx(]  Still would like to lose about 30 pounds myself, but so far I just don't seem to have the commitment.  [8D]


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

Excellent, Jonathan!  You are to be commended!  I'm down 20 lbs since the first of the year myself.  Feels good!

Scott.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Jonathan...BTW, I found the pounds that you lost []


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 2, 2006)

Started working hard after a camping trip last summer with the family. Our camp site was up on a hill in the redwoods. I felt like I was going to die everytime I walked up the thing. I'm now jogging 2 miles every morning. Well, I should say WAS jogging two miles everyday, Northern California has had nothing but rain for the past month or two.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations Johnatan, that is amazing.

jim


----------



## airrat (Apr 2, 2006)

GratZ Johnathan.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done Johnathan![][]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done, my friend.  My wife is currently on a diet and I know how hard the struggle can be.  Just don't give in to temptation and keep it off.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 2, 2006)

congrats, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coach (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!  I did the same thing 3 years ago.  Started over 280 now I'm 175.  Workout 6 days a week and never felt better.  Don't live like you are on a diet, make it a lifestyle change.  I have kept it off for 3 years and am probably in better shape than I was when I played!!!


----------



## Dario (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations Johnathan!

You look much better (even younger looking actually [])...keep at it!


----------



## Dario (Apr 2, 2006)

OR....

You are just happier holding pen blanks and pen...than a stroller [].

LOL...kidding aside you really look much better. [^]


----------



## arioux (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

Great job, on your body and the pen[}]

Alfred


----------



## scubaman (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Sorry to waist your time, I am just really excited![8D]


Congrats, grrreat job - and excellent pun!!!  [8D][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 2, 2006)

Johnathan,
Good for you my friend! That is truly an amazing task that should be commended.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Congratulations Johnathan!
> 
> You look much better (even younger looking actually [])...keep at it!



Yes, my wife says I look like a college kid now. I can't tell you how happy she is, in many different ways.[] I've never felt better and I've never been in such good shape. I have about 30 more to go but I promised myself that I would go skydiving when I hit the 100 pound point. I'll post pics when that happens. 

Thank you all for your nice comments. You all are great!


----------



## Mudder (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Johnathon!

Very few are able to lose that much!
I'm sure it took much hard work and a great amount of will power to stick it out.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Johnathan ! [] Way to go. 

But sorry to hear about your cut in pay, I thought opera singers were paid by the pound []


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 3, 2006)

Johnathan,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You have accomplished a GREAT thing.  Keep up the good lifestyle.



> I promised myself that I would go skydiving when I hit the 100 pound point.


Now you will fall slower too, right??[:I][?][:I]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations, that is really something to be proud of.  But, I sure hope you're not a tenor.  There's an international rule about the weight of tenors for opera.[]


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 3, 2006)

That is way cool!  Congratulations, I agree I think you went from looking like a pen turner to looking like a college student. I very happy for you and your wife.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome accomplishment, Jonathan!  It was great to meet you when you were here last week.  I never would have guessed you were heavier before- you look like you're in great shape.  Have fun skydiving and... Great work!


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Johnathan! You look great! It must be a singer thing. My wife is a soprano and she just lost 40lbs this last year. Maybe I need to start singing too! []


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Man, I feel like a buffet! 

Penworks - I sure hope there is no truth in the "being paid by the pound" thing!

Gerryr - Yes I am a tenor. Do you think I'll be kicked out of the club?

[][]


----------



## realgenius (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonathan, what a wonderful gift to youself and your family.  Keep up the good work.  Your children are going to love having Dad around for a very LONG time.  The best to you and keep up the great work.[][]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 3, 2006)

Johnathan, they don't kick you out of the club.  Three burly Italian guys come to visit and make you a baritone.[][:0]


----------

